
Show HN: I built a CDN for our multi tenant app - Sandeepg33k
https://sandeep.dev/how-i-built-a-cdn-for-our-multi-tenant-app-within-a-day-cjvc87psq003rprs1crapdpem
======
stephenr
I’m confused why you would write your own caching proxy in node?

Varnish, ATS, nginx, Apache or even squid would do what you want.

